# Anyone need cedar?



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

This information is all third hand so I accept no responsibility for accuracy. My wife's uncle has a Cedar tree in his yard in Dickinson that blew down during Ike. Supposedly, it is about 2' in diameter at the base and 1' diameter at the other end and 5-6' long. He is 80 and I guess it's a little too much for him to handle (he's trimmed it down to its current size). I can go down and cut it up and burn it for him but thought I'd check first to see if anyone needs/wants it. I have no idea what condition it's in but if anyone is interested let me know and I'll try to find out more.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

If you don't have any bites more local, I'll take it. I'm in Katy though, so I wouldn't be able to get it until sometime this weekend at the earliest.

Thanks MM.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

There is no rush - I'll PM you with a phone number.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

That sucked was bigger'n I expected. Forgot my chainsaw, come along, but had my 5'-1" best friend, some ******* ingenuity, we got er done.

Got to meet a heck of a nice man, got me some bench material, and play Hercules all in one fell swoop.

Jim, thank you much, and tell your wife thank you a bunch too!!

Mike M


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking trailer load!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice chunk Mike. Wish you would have yelled so I could help.......have chain saw can travel.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Did some quick calculating, and it looks like that piece of wood will be enough for 4,364 pens................................... and 3 duck calls.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you got 'er loaded Mike. I know it's a relief for Kirk to have it gone but he didn't tell me it still had roots. Hope your back is OK today.









Tom.........


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A Salt Weapon said:


> Did some quick calculating, and it looks like that piece of wood will be enough for 4,364 pens................................... and 3 duck calls.


or 1 really big duck call


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, I was playing at posting from my new work phone. It worked, but the photo was a bit darker than I wanted.

Tom, thanks again. Meeting Mr. Kirk was an honor. There just aren't alot of super nice folks around now adays, particularly that close to Houston.

I'm going to refinish a bench for my grandmother, then I may try to blank out some lumber from that tree (doesn't quite qualify as a log or stump), for another bench.


----------

